# Charging



## Don't Say (Aug 9, 2008)

Can I charge my battery through the trolling motor receptacle? #-o


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 9, 2008)

Wouldn't that require you buying the male 1/2 of the plug to connect to your charger? You could, but depending if it's 2 or 3 wire, just be sure you are connected properly.

ST


----------



## Don't Say (Aug 9, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Wouldn't that require you buying the male 1/2 of the plug to connect to your charger? You could, but depending if it's 2 or 3 wire, just be sure you are connected properly.
> 
> ST



Yes, I can buy male plug (which is cheaper than an on-board charger). What I was wondering is, if the wire would be big enough. It would be easier than opening the battery box to hook up.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 9, 2008)

The wiring feeding your TM plug feeding back to the battery is much larger than that on your charger.....you'll be good to go. 

ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 9, 2008)

On batteries I ran in boxes, I used to run 3/8" bolts out of the lid & connect them (wired) to the battery...and used that to connect my charger to. It also gave me a point to clip-on other things (night lites, spot lights, etc).

ST


----------

